# Downtown - $1 Plants



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Doing another trim of my tanks. Plant species below are for sale.

Java Fern - narrow leaf and broad
Windelov Fern
Java Moss

I'm located at Downtown Toronto, College Subway station.

Min Order 10$, mix and max. Those that have been to my place before know that you get a lot of plants for the dollar.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

where's the Alternanthera Reneickii Roseofolia in your picture?

I'll take some Windelov fern, Hygrophila corymbosa, Anubias Nana, water sprite, Alternanthera Reneickii Roseofolia. Maybe some java moss. When are you available?


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

splur said:


> where's the Alternanthera Reneickii Roseofolia in your picture?
> 
> I'll take some Windelov fern, Hygrophila corymbosa, Anubias Nana, water sprite, Alternanthera Reneickii Roseofolia. Maybe some java moss. When are you available?


The Roseofolia is in the middle ground. There are three separate plants. They blend in with the gravel. You can come take a look today if you would like. Just send me a PM.

Admin:
Apologies, I accidentally posted this in the wrong section. Please move the post as appropriate. Thanks


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Lex, what are your foreground plants? s. repens?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

amazing plants! thanks for some of them.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Dang, what an awesome deal, and those plants look really healthy and vibrant as well!!

Don't think my little tank can fit $10 worth of extra plants though  or i'd love to add some Java fern and water sprite to it ...


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Jiinx said:


> Lex, what are your foreground plants? s. repens?


Hey Sarah!

The plant I have towards the left is repens, the ones on the right are elatine triandra. Repens is actually related to hygrophilia on the far left that's why they look similar. The three plants make a great background, midground and foreground combo! There are also many different variant of hygrophilia that has different coloured leaves, I can introduce to mix up the colour. It'll also look good with alternanthera reneickii beside it due to similar leaf shape.


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Exquizique said:


> Dang, what an awesome deal, and those plants look really healthy and vibrant as well!!
> 
> Don't think my little tank can fit $10 worth of extra plants though  or i'd love to add some Java fern and water sprite to it ...


Hey,

Since your friend is already picking up some java moss from me. I could give you some Java Fern and Water Sprite for $5?


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

is that the elatine tjandra you got from me? its groundbreaker nicely.


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Jsu said:


> is that the elatine tjandra you got from me? its groundbreaker nicely.


Yup, nice healthy plants. Growing really nicely, I already had to do a trim!


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

baozi2089 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Since your friend is already picking up some java moss from me. I could give you some Java Fern and Water Sprite for $5?


You are too generous  So I'll say "Yes, please!" before you change your mind  I've asked my friend to hand over $5 to you when he sees you today in exchange for some java fern and water sprite - thanks!!!

Btw, what size tank is that in the photo in your first post??


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh, I almost forgot: my friend will need to take the plants with him on the GO train back out East - can you please make sure that the plants are appropriately packaged for the 1-2 hour transit? Not sure how it's usually done, but if you need additional $ for special packaging or something, please let me know


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Exquizique said:


> Oh, I almost forgot: my friend will need to take the plants with him on the GO train back out East - can you please make sure that the plants are appropriately packaged for the 1-2 hour transit? Not sure how it's usually done, but if you need additional $ for special packaging or something, please let me know


Don't worry the plants will be fine when they get to you!
My tank is 90G. Have fun!


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Please delete, wrong section


----------

